# Pre-Tour of CA Credit Agricole Meet and Greet



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Friday February 15th From 3p.m. to 4 p.m at Palo Alto Bicycles. Come meet the team and get autographs as they prepare for an exciting Amgen Tour of California 2008!

If you have any questions- Feel free to contact Palo Alto Bicycles at 650-328-7411.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

chas said:


> Friday February 15th From 3p.m. to 4 p.m at Palo Alto Bicycles. Come meet the team and get autographs as they prepare for an exciting Amgen Tour of California 2008!
> 
> If you have any questions- Feel free to contact Palo Alto Bicycles at 650-328-7411.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Does this mean your PM box is open, again, for business?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Does this mean your PM box is open, again, for business?


Yep. Cleaned it out this morning.


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Chas-

Thanks for the heads up on this event. I went and met up with the team that will compete in this year's Tour of California.

-abstrack




chas said:


> Friday February 15th From 3p.m. to 4 p.m at Palo Alto Bicycles. Come meet the team and get autographs as they prepare for an exciting Amgen Tour of California 2008!
> 
> If you have any questions- Feel free to contact Palo Alto Bicycles at 650-328-7411.
> 
> *[email protected]*


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

abstrack said:


> Hi Chas-
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on this event. I went and met up with the team that will compete in this year's Tour of California.
> 
> -abstrack



WHOA!!! Is that Bobby Brady second from the right?


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

j.knight said:


> WHOA!!! Is that Bobby Brady second from the right?


Hi j.knight-

I think that rider's name is Yannick Talabardon.

-abstrack


----------

